
DeepMind has trained an AI to understand how your brain thinks - tim333
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/deepmind-newest-network-mimics-the-gps-cells-in-your-brain
======
tim333
The title is a bit clickbait but I thought it was interesting how the
artificial spatial awareness seems to match the neural patterns in rats.

